# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > مبتدی: ضمیمه کردن تصویر

## mahmooddavoodi

ضمیمه کردن تصویر.rarسلام در فایل نمونه میخوام توی فرم یک دکمه داشته باشم که وقتی کلیک میشه یک تصویر رو از توی هارد لود کنه و توی فرم ، پرویو بده اما ذخیره نشه..حالا به دلخواه کاربر تصویر نمایش داده شده به عنوان مورد نظر ذخیره بشه..مثلا وقتی کاربر از توی هارد یک تصویر رو انتخاب کرد و پیش نمایشش رو توی فرم دید و فهمید که مربوط به کارت ملی هست بر روی دکمه «ذخیره بعنوان کارت ملی» کلیک کنه تا بعنوان تصویر کارت ملی در فیلد مربوطه ذخیره بشه....ضمنا تقریبا همه تاپیک های مرتبط رو دیدم اما مثل سوال من نبودن..متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

ضمیمه کردن تصویر.rar

سلام مجدد..قسمت فراخوانی تصویر رو خودم انجام دادم حالا میمونه این که تصویر موجود در کادر رو بعنوان مثلا کارت ملی ذخیره کنیم در فیلد مربوطه..البته این مطلب هم هست که گاهی در یک فیلد ممکنه چندتا عکس ذخیره بشه...متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

....لطفا....

----------


## alirezabahrami

> [ATTACH]135511[/ATTACالبته این مطلب هم هست که گاهی در یک فیلد ممکنه چندتا عکس ذخیره بشه...


...........

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> ...........


سلام جناب استاد بهرامی..منظورم یه چیزی شبیه فیلدهای اتچمنت هست که چندتا فایل تصویری رو نگه می داره..متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

مثلا یک سند ممکنه چند صفحه باشه

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام جناب استاد بهرامی..منظورم یه چیزی شبیه فیلدهای اتچمنت هست که چندتا فایل تصویری رو نگه می داره..متشکرم


سلام
........

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام جناب استاد بهرامی..منظورم یه چیزی شبیه فیلدهای اتچمنت هست که چندتا فایل تصویری رو نگه می داره..متشکرم


سلام
این تاپیک  را دیدی ؟

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> سلام
> این تاپیک  را دیدی ؟


بله دیدم اولا که ارور میده و این که تصویر رو با عنوان معین ذخیره نمیکنه..اگه نمونه ای رو که گذاشتم ببینید حتما متوجه منظورم میشید..متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

اساتید لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
دو سوال :
1 - آیا اسراری بر استفاده از فیلد های با دیتا تایپ  اتچمنت برای ذخیره تصاویر دارید ؟ اگر ذخیره تصاویر با استفاده از OLE  Object و یا ذخیره خارج از برنامه (در یک پوشه در کنار برنامه ) صورت گیرد  مشکلی ندارد ؟
2 - با توجه به اینکه جهت ذخیره تصاویر کارت ملی ،  شناسنامه ، عکس پرسنلی و مدرک تحصیلی چهار فیلد در جدول ایجاد کرده اید و  قاعدتاً ذخیره تصاویر فوق باید در فیلد های مربوطه و در یک رکورد انجام  گیرد چرا یک ایمیج باکس برای نمایش تصاویر ایجاد کرده اید و چرا از چهار  ایمیج باکس استفاده نمی کنید که در هنگام پیمایش رکوردها هر چهار تصویر  برای فرد مورد نظر به نمایش درآید . چون اگر بخواهید یک ایمیج باکس برای  نمایش تصاویر داشته باشید آنوقت مجبور خواهید بود که مشخصات هر فرد با یکی  از تصاویر فوق در چهار رکورد وارد کنید که اینکار خیلی جالب به نظر نمیرسد .

البته اگر اسرار بر استفاده از یک ایمیج باکس برای نمایش تصاویر داشته باشید ( بلحاظ بزرگ بودن کادر ) فکر کنم بشود از یک راهکار دیگر استفاده نمود و آن اینکه برای نمایش تصاویر یک فرد که در جدول مربوطه در یک رکورد ذخیره شده در زیر کادر تصویر یک Navigation برای پیمایش تصاویر ایجاد نمود . ( دو کمند باتن با عنوان تصویر بعدی و تصویر قبلی و یک تکست باکس در وسط آنها جهت نمایش تعداد تصاویر ذخیر شده در آن رکورد .
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام..اون ایمیج باکس فقط برای پیش نمایش فایلهای از قبل اسکن شده توی هارد هست با این توضیح که کاربر ابتدا یک تصویر رو از هارد باز میکنه و وقتی که در این ایمیج باکس تازه متوجه میشه که این تصویر مثلا مربوط به کارت ملی هست(تا اینجا چیزی ذخیره نشده) حالا کاربر بر روی دکمه « ذخیره به عنوان کارت ملی» کلیک میکنه و ذخیره میشه. دوباره تصاویر بعدی به همین ترتیب در واقع این صفحه جهت ورود اطلاعات هست و در فرم دیگه ای همونطور که شما گفتید چند ایمیج باکس برای نمایش تصاویر ذخیره شده در نظر گرفته میشه.
من فیلد اتچمنت رو بعنوان مثال گفتم و منظورم این بود که بعضی از تصاویر تکی هستند مثل کارت ملی ولی فرض کنید در پرونده یک نفر یک فرم خوداظهاری هست که دو یا سه صفحه هست و باید توی یک فیلد قرار بگیرهدر حالی که موقع اسکن تبدیل به سه فایل تصویری میشه.
در خروجی نهایی،کاربر وقتی اسم شخصی رو وارد میکنه در یک فرمی که ما براش در نظر گرفتیم و رکورد مربوط به اون شخص باز میشه که چندتا دکمه داره..بعنوان مثال روی کارت ملی کلیک میکنه که در یک ایمیج باکس کارت ملی نمایش داده میشه ولی وقتی روی مثلا فرم شناسایی کلیک میکنه باید یه امکانی باشه که در یک ایمیج باکس بتونه چند صفحه رو مشاهده کنه...متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

شما اگه راهکار مناسب تری دارید بفرمایید..ممنون میشم

----------


## alirezabahrami

> شما اگه راهکار مناسب تری دارید بفرمایید..ممنون میشم


سلام جناب mahmooddavoodi ! 
ببخشیددیر شد ،  این روزها یه مقداری مشغله فکری دارم .
اجازه بده با ارائه نمونه مرحله به مرحله پیش بریم
فعلاً در این مرحله نمونه ای را آماده کرده ام که در آن شما میتوانید تصویر خود را انتخاب و با توجه به کد فرد و عنوان تصویر آن را ذخیره نمائید
در این نمونه من یک پوشه در کنار برنامه تحت عنوان Imags ایجاد کرده ام که تصویریکه از جاهای دیگر انتخاب کرده اید بتوانید کپی آن تصویر را از داخل برنامه در این پوشه قرار دهید ودر صورت تمایل از آن استفاده نمائید.
در مرحله بعد انشاءالله تکراری بودن تصویر انتخاب شده برای کد و عنوان تصویر چک میشود.
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

Untitled-1.jpgسلام موقعی که یک تصویر رو انتخاب می کنم برای پیش نمایش، ارور میده..مضافا این که میخوام هر تصویری که ذخیره میشه تحت یک عنوان خاصی باشه که بعدا با همون عنوان بشه فراخوانی کرد مثلا بعنوان کارت ملی.متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

عذر خواهی بابت عجله...بخاطر تغییر اینترفیس،دقت نکردم که شما عنوان تصویر رو گذاشتید..فعلا میمونه همین اروری که تصویرشو گذاشتم..متشکرم

----------


## alirezabahrami

> عذر خواهی بابت عجله...بخاطر تغییر اینترفیس،دقت نکردم که شما عنوان تصویر رو گذاشتید..فعلا میمونه همین اروری که تصویرشو گذاشتم..متشکرم


سلام
مفهوم ارور صادره این است که اندازه تصویر انتخاب شده از داخل درایو d بزرگ است و شما باید آن را به فرمت BMP تبدیل نمائید.
شما هم همین کار را انجام بده یا اندازه آن را درست کن
در خصوص نامگذاری تصویر داخل پوشه هم میتوان ازترکیب کد و عنوان تصویر که در برنامه انتخاب کرده ایم استفاده کرد (از طریق کد نویسی )
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام
ظاهرا با فرمت jpg  کلا مشکل داره.یه فایل jpg  با حجم 70k تست کردم باز ارور داد ولی bmp رو با هر حجمی قبول میکنه..تصاویری هم که من دارم همش jpg هست.میشه کاری کرد که فرمتjpg رو قبول کنه

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> ظاهرا با فرمت jpg  کلا مشکل داره.یه فایل jpg  با حجم 70k تست کردم باز ارور داد ولی bmp رو با هر حجمی قبول میکنه..تصاویری هم که من دارم همش jpg هست.میشه کاری کرد که فرمتjpg رو قبول کنه


برنامه از هر دو فرمت jpg و bmp  پشتیبانی می کند و من خودم با هر دو فرمت ، برنامه را تست کرده ام . در صورت امکان یکی از تصاویری که استفاده می کنید ضمیمه کن تا تست شود .
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

2.jpg
بعنوان مثال تصویر فوق را نمی پذیرد

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

روی سیستم من گزینه درج تصویرکار نمیکنه مجبورم از افز.ودن ضمیمه استفاده کنم برا همین تصویر اینجوری میاد..ببخشید

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

خاصیت  picture type  متعلق به imageMain  رو از embeded  به linked تغییر دادم درست شد..دیگه ارور نمی ده..به نظر شما اینجوری بریم جلو یا ارورشو جور دیگه ای برطرف می کنید؟

----------


## alirezabahrami

> خاصیت  picture type  متعلق به imageMain  رو از embeded  به linked تغییر دادم درست شد..دیگه ارور نمی ده..به نظر شما اینجوری بریم جلو یا ارورشو جور دیگه ای برطرف می کنید؟


فکر کنم مشکلی ایجاد نشود
این روزها با دیدن و فکر کردن در مورد فاجعه غم انگیز منا در حالی که  هر روز ابعاد تازه تری از آن نمایان می شود حالم گرفته و تمرکزم به هم ریخته

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

خدا به شما و ما صبر بده..خدا باعث و بانیشو لعنت کنه

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
در نمونه جدید یک کمند باتن برای تغییر تصویری که قبلاً در جدول ذخیره شده قرار داده ام . 
فرضاً شما قبلاً برای کد 100 و عنوان تصویر کارت ملی تصویری را ذخیره نموده اید و حالا می خواهید تصویر دیگر را جایگزین آن نمائید ، که در این حالت کد و عنوان تصویر مربوطه را وارد می کنید و بر روی کمند باتن تغییر تصویر کلیک می نمائید که چنانچه قبلاً برای کد و عنوان تصویر وارد شده تصویری ذخیره شده باشد آن تصویر به نمایش درخواهد آمد که برای تغییر آن بر روی کمند باتن پیش نمایش تصویر کلیک کرده و تصویری دیگر را انتخاب می نمائید و بعد هم کلیک بر روی کمند باتن ذخیره . که در نتیجه این عملیات تصویر قبلی حذف( از جدول و از پوشه تصاویر) و تصویر جدید جایگزین خواهد شد .
ضمناً در نمونه جدید تغییر نام جدید برای تصویر با استفاده از ترکیب کد و عنوان تصویر انجام گردید .
خدا نگهدار تا انجام مراحل بعد( البته در صورت همراهی دوستان)

----------


## alirezabahrami

نمونه پست شماره 25 اصلاح گردید.
در مرحله بعد نوبت به نمایش کل تصاویر ذخیره شده در یک فرم دیگر میرسد .
یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> نمونه پست شماره 25 اصلاح گردید.
> در مرحله بعد نوبت به نمایش کل تصاویر ذخیره شده در یک فرم دیگر میرسد .
> یا علی


سلام
در نمونه جدید مرحله آخرهم انجام گردید ؛ البته کاملاً آن را تست نکردم . بررسی کن چنانچه مشکلی داشت اعلام کن تا رفع ایراد گردد .
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام خدا قوت...عید سعید غدیر مبارک
چند نکته:
1- بعد از این که یک تصویر از هارد load می شود با انتخاب عنوان از کومبو «عنوان تصویر» دیگر نمایش داده نمی شود.
2- با کلیک دکمه «جستجوی تصاویر» آخرین جایی که باز شده باز بشود..(بعلت تمرکز همه فایلهای تصویری در یک مکان خاص)
3- پس از کلیک «ذخیره تصویر» کومبوها مقدار خالی می گیرند.در صورت امکان کد فرد و نام ونام خانوادگی به حال خود باقی بماند(ممکن است در یک صفحه چند تصویر مربوط به یک نفر باشد که در این صورت انتخاب مکرر کد یک شخص ، خسته کننده است) و فقط کومبو عنوان تصویر،خالی شود.
4- در فرم کلی تصاویر نیز تصاویر نمایش داده نمی شوند.
5- در فرم کلی تصاویر با دوبار کلیک بر روی تصویر ، یا فول اسکرین بشود و یا در پنجره ویندوز نمایش داده شود.
6- در فرم کلی تصاویر امکان پرینت تصویر  باشد..
زیاد شد ببخشید.
متشکرم..یاعلی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام خدا قوت...عید سعید غدیر مبارک چند نکته: 1- بعد از این که یک تصویر از هارد load می شود با انتخاب عنوان از کومبو «عنوان تصویر» دیگر نمایش داده نمی شود. 2- با کلیک دکمه «جستجوی تصاویر» آخرین جایی که باز شده باز بشود..(بعلت تمرکز همه فایلهای تصویری در یک مکان خاص) 3- پس از کلیک «ذخیره تصویر» کومبوها مقدار خالی می گیرند.در صورت امکان کد فرد و نام ونام خانوادگی به حال خود باقی بماند(ممکن است در یک صفحه چند تصویر مربوط به یک نفر باشد که در این صورت انتخاب مکرر کد یک شخص ، خسته کننده است) و فقط کومبو عنوان تصویر،خالی شود. 4- در فرم کلی تصاویر نیز تصاویر نمایش داده نمی شوند. 5- در فرم کلی تصاویر با دوبار کلیک بر روی تصویر ، یا فول اسکرین بشود و یا در پنجره ویندوز نمایش داده شود. 6- در فرم کلی تصاویر امکان پرینت تصویر  باشد.. زیاد شد ببخشید. متشکرم..یاعلی


  سلام مورد اول را متوجه نشدم مورد دوم انجام شد مورد سوم انجام شد . مورد چهارم مشکلی نداشته و ندارد . مورد پنجم و ششم انجام شد . یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
نمونه ارائه شده پست قبل دارای دو ایراد است و عمداً آن را برطرف نمی کنم تا دیگر دوستان نیز درگیر مشارکت در تکمیل این نمونه گردند .
1- کدهای بکار برده شده جهت اجرا و فول اسکرین نمودن تصاویر که در دابل کلیک تصاویر بکار رفته در ویندوز 64 بیتی کارائی ندارد .
2 -  تصاویر ذخیره شده در برنامه بر روی سیستم های دیگر اجرا نمیشود .(دلیل آن هم برای دوستان با تجربه محرز است)
یا علی

----------


## Rasool-GH

سلام 
جناب بهرامی زحمت کشیدین و برنامه رو تا اینجا رسوندین . دورا دور پیگیر هستم ولی درخواستی دارم . 
اول اینکه با در نظر گرفتن حسن نیت شما عرض میکنم که هرچند جلب همکاری سایرین کار ساده ای نیست ولی شما در این جهت تلاش میکنید . اما به نظرم میرسه که تا به حال تلاشهای مختلف در جهت جلب همکاری سایرین موفق نبوده و نهایتا موجب دلسردی و البته بدتر از اون ناتمام موندن مبحث تاپیک میشه . 
دوم این که باز هم به نظر من مواردی که در زیر سایه تجربه به دست اومده به راحتی برای همه فراهم نمیشه و  قرار دادن تجربیات در اختیار دیگران یکی از مزایای تعامل در این تالار محسوب میشه . 
پس لطفا در صورتی که دیگران مشارکت نکردن تاپیک را ناتمام رها نکنید . ممنون

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام جناب استاد بهرامی من از شما متشکرم که تا الان بار این تاپیک رو به تنهایی به دوش کشیدین..الاکرام بالاتمام.امیدوارم که همه اساتید مشارکت کنن تا این پروژه به سرانجام برسه و باقیات صالحاتی برای همه بخصوص شما باشه.روحیه ایثارگری در شما قابل ستایشه.امیدوارم با همین از خودگذشتگی ها و وقت گذاشتنتون هرچند که می دونم مشغله هاتون زیاده این تاپیک به سرانجام خوبی برسه ان شاءالله.
یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> 
> 1- کدهای بکار برده شده جهت اجرا و فول اسکرین نمودن تصاویر که در دابل کلیک تصاویر بکار رفته در ویندوز 64 بیتی کارائی ندارد .
> 
> یا علی


سلام
ظاهراً از طریق کدهای بکار برده شده در  نمونه قبلی تصاویر با فرمت jpg در ویندو ز 64 بیتی در پنجره Windose  Picture And  Fax Viewer قابل نمایش نمی باشد . و برای نمایش باید فرمت  تصاویر به Bmp تبدیل شود و از آنجائیکه وضوح و کیفیت تصاویر در فرمت فوق  کاهش می بابد به نظر میرسد بهتر باشد برای نمایش همان فرمت jpg که از کیفیت  بالاتری برخوردار است پنجره فوق (تصویر ضمیمه ) شبیه سازی شود . به عبارتی  در برنامه ، فرمی همانند پنجره فوق و با امکانات منظور شده در آن مانند  پرینت گرفتن ، بزرگ و کوچک نمائی تصاویر ، پیمایش تصاویر و Rotate( چرخاندن  تصاویر ) طراحی شود که با دابل کلیک کردن بر روی تصاویر آن فرم باز شده و  تصویر مورد نظر به نمایش در آید .
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> سلام
> نمونه ارائه شده پست قبل دارای دو ایراد است و عمداً آن را برطرف نمی کنم تا دیگر دوستان نیز درگیر مشارکت در تکمیل این نمونه گردند .
> 1- کدهای بکار برده شده جهت اجرا و فول اسکرین نمودن تصاویر که در دابل کلیک تصاویر بکار رفته در ویندوز 64 بیتی کارائی ندارد .
> 2 -  تصاویر ذخیره شده در برنامه بر روی سیستم های دیگر اجرا نمیشود .(دلیل آن هم برای دوستان با تجربه محرز است)
> یا علی


سلام
ویندوز من با اینکه 32 بیتی هست مشکل قسمت اول رو داره و تصاویر در فرم اصلی نه نمایش داده میشن نه امکان فول اسکرین کردنشون هست.

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> ویندوز من با اینکه 32 بیتی هست مشکل قسمت اول رو داره و تصاویر در فرم اصلی نه نمایش داده میشن نه امکان فول اسکرین کردنشون هست.


سلام
1 - وقتی تصویری نمایش داده نمیشود جهت فول اسکرین نمودن بر روی چه تصویری دابل کلیک می نمائید  ؟
2- ببین تصاویری که از طریق فرم FSaveImg ذخیره کرده اید در پوشه Imags و در جدول T_Image با کد و عنوان مربوطه ذخیره گرده اید است یا نه ؟
3 - جهت تست بیشتر از تصاویر خود ویندوز که در پوشه My Documents  است استفاده کن .

ضمناً دوستان دیگر اگر در تکمیل نمونه مشارکت نمی نمایند حداقل بفرمایند که نحوه اجرای نمونه در سیستم های آنها چگونه است .
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

تصاویر در پوشه  Imagsو در جدول T_Image با کد و عنوان مربوطه ذخیره شده ولی وارد فرم نمایش تصاویر که میشم تنها عکس العمل کادر تصویرمربوطه اینه که برچسب فاقد تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه مطابق شکل  و کلا جستجوی کد و navigation تصاویر هم کار نمی کنه

Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## Rasool-GH

سلام جناب بهرامی مورد نمونه اخر رو روی 3 سیستم مختلف با ورژن های مختلف افیس تست کردم . مشکلی که مشاهده شد همین موردی هست که در بالا هم ذکر شده . عکس های موجود رو لود میکنه و متن فاقد تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه ولی عکس هم دیده نمیشه . 
در مورد کلیدهای پیمایش رکورد هم ظاهرا به دلیل اینکه با فیلتر از فرم اول به این فرم وارد میشه هیچکدوم کار نمیکنه و برای عملکرد صحیح قبل از ورود به فرم دوم باید در فرم اول هیچ فردی در حالت انتخاب نباشه

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
اجازه بفرمائین من امشب نمونه را در اکسس 2010 در منزل تست کنم 
خودم نمونه را در منزل در ویندوز سون 64 بیتی و اکسس 2007 و هم اکنون هم در محل کار با ویندوز  ایکس پی و اکسس 2007  تست کرده ام و مشکلی ندارد ( تصاویر ضمیمه گویای مطلب فوق است ) . 
برای تصحیح عملکرد کلیدهای پیمایش هم کد زیر را در رویداد کلیک کمند باتن فرم کلی تصاویر جایگزین کدهای قبلی نمائید .

    Dim rs As Object
    DoCmd.OpenForm "FImages"
    Set rs = Form_FImages.Recordset.Clone
    rs.FindFirst "[Cod] = '" & TxtCod & "'"
    If Not rs.EOF Then Form_FImages.Bookmark = rs.Bookmark

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام
بخشی از مشکل رو من فهمیدم به خاطر چیه!
ظاهرا باید بانک در روت درایو نگهداری بشه و چنانچه توی پوشه بره این مشکلات بوجود میاد...با این کار دوتا مشکل کادر جستجو و دکمه های navigation حل میشه اما هنوز تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه

----------


## alirezabahrami

QUOTE=mahmooddavoodi;2268943]سلام
بخشی از مشکل رو من فهمیدم به خاطر چیه!
ظاهرا باید بانک در روت درایو نگهداری بشه و چنانچه توی پوشه بره این  مشکلات بوجود میاد...با این کار دوتا مشکل کادر جستجو و دکمه های  navigation حل میشه اما هنوز تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه[/QUOTE]
سلام
ارتباطی نداره ....
با  توجه به اینکه انتخاب عنوان فارسی ممکن است باعث ایجاد اشکال در لودنمودن و  شناختن تصاویر ایجاد نماید در نمونه جدید نام تصاویر را به لاتین تغییر  داده ام .
یا علی

----------


## Rasool-GH

بسیار عالی و البته کاربردی . 
خیلی زحمت کشیدید جناب بهرامی .

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام
 اگه شما می گین ارتباطی نداره لابد نداره ولی این مساله روی سیستم من وجود داره. موقعی که در روت درایو قرار داره تقریبا همه چیز درسته غیر از دکمه حذف تصویر ولی موقعی که توی پوشه میره تصویر رو به پوشه image کپی نمی کنه در نتیجه در فرم کلی تصاویر نمایش داده نمیشه فقط مسیر در جدول T_image ذخیره میشه بدون اینکه خود فایل توی اون مسیر باشه..
ضمنا با لاتین شدن عنوان تصویر،نمایش درست شده و تصویر میاد..
یه نکته دیگه;
در حال حاضر ابتدا باید عنوان تصویر انتخاب شود تا دکمه جستجوی تصاویر فعال شود در حالی که نقض غرض است چون قرار است کاربر ابتدا تصویر را ببیند سپس تشخیص دهد که با چه عنوانی باید ذخیره شود.پس لازم است از همان ابتدا دکمه جستجوی تصویر فعال باشد یعنی قبل از انتخاب عنوان تصویر.
متشکرم 
یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> نمونه ارائه شده پست قبل دارای دو ایراد است و عمداً آن را برطرف نمی کنم  تا دیگر دوستان نیز درگیر مشارکت در تکمیل این نمونه گردند .
> 1- کدهای بکار برده شده جهت اجرا و فول اسکرین نمودن تصاویر که در دابل کلیک تصاویر بکار رفته در ویندوز 64 بیتی کارائی ندارد .
> 2 -  تصاویر ذخیره شده در برنامه بر روی سیستم های دیگر اجرا نمیشود .(دلیل آن هم برای دوستان با تجربه محرز است)
> یا علی





> سلام
> ظاهراً از طریق کدهای بکار برده شده در  نمونه قبلی تصاویر با فرمت jpg در  ویندو ز 64 بیتی در پنجره Windose  Picture And  Fax Viewer قابل نمایش نمی  باشد . و برای نمایش باید فرمت  تصاویر به Bmp تبدیل شود و از آنجائیکه  وضوح و کیفیت تصاویر در فرمت فوق  کاهش می بابد به نظر میرسد بهتر باشد  برای نمایش همان فرمت jpg که از کیفیت  بالاتری برخوردار است پنجره فوق  (تصویر ضمیمه ) شبیه سازی شود . به عبارتی  در برنامه ، فرمی همانند پنجره  فوق و با امکانات منظور شده در آن مانند  پرینت گرفتن ، بزرگ و کوچک نمائی  تصاویر ، پیمایش تصاویر و Rotate( چرخاندن  تصاویر ) طراحی شود که با دابل  کلیک کردن بر روی تصاویر آن فرم باز شده و  تصویر مورد نظر به نمایش در آید  .
> یا علی


سلام
در خصوص دو مورد مطرح شده در پست 30 (متن نقل قول با لا) :
1-  در نمونه جدید تقریباً پنجره Windose  Picture And  Fax Viewer شبیه سازی  گردیده ( البته بعضی از امکانات مثل نمایش تصویر در زوایای 90 و 180 درجه  در آن منظور نشده ) .برروی تصاویر فرم FImages دابل کلیک کنیدو نتیجه را ملاحظه نمائید ً
2- در نمونه جدید برای اینکه تصاویر ذخیره شده در برنامه و پوشه تصاویر بر روی سیستم های مختلف به نمایش در آید اصلاح گردید .
البته جا برای بهتر شدن این نمونه باز هم وجود دارد .

یاعلی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام
در نسخه جدید مطابق قبل تصویر load وسپس تحت عنوان خاص خود ذخیره می شود ولی در فرم کلی تصاویر با دابل کلیک، دوباره اروری مشابه ارور قبل(همان اروری که با تغییر embeded به linked حل شد) می دهد.
Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> در نسخه جدید مطابق قبل تصویر load وسپس تحت عنوان خاص خود ذخیره می شود ولی در فرم کلی تصاویر با دابل کلیک، دوباره اروری مشابه ارور قبل(همان اروری که با تغییر embeded به linked حل شد) می دهد.
> Untitled-1.jpg


سلام
خوب اگر در سیستم شما مشکل با تغییر embeded به linked حل میشود  این خاصیت برای ایمیج درج شده در سابفرم FViewerImageSub  هم تغییر بده .
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

تشکر مشکل پست44 برطرف شد..
جستجوی تصویر رو قبل از انتخاب عنوان، اکتیو کردین اما وقتی تصمیم به جایگزینی یک تصویر گرفته شود و تصویر موجود حذف شود دو اشکال بوجود میاد:
1- کومبو عنوان تصویر خالی میشه در حالی که قصد جایگزینی هست و باید عنوان خالی و یا عوض نشه(مثلا کاربر میخواد کپی شناسنامه رو با یک کپی شناسنامه دیگه تعویض کنه)
2- دکمه جستجوی تصاویر دوباره غیر فعال میشه و باید اول عنوان تصویر انتخاب بشه 
متشکرم
یاعلی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> تشکر مشکل پست44 برطرف شد..
> جستجوی تصویر رو قبل از انتخاب عنوان، اکتیو کردین اما وقتی تصمیم به جایگزینی یک تصویر گرفته شود و تصویر موجود حذف شود دو اشکال بوجود میاد:
> 1- کومبو عنوان تصویر خالی میشه در حالی که قصد جایگزینی هست و باید عنوان خالی و یا عوض نشه(مثلا کاربر میخواد کپی شناسنامه رو با یک کپی شناسنامه دیگه تعویض کنه)
> 2- دکمه جستجوی تصاویر دوباره غیر فعال میشه و باید اول عنوان تصویر انتخاب بشه 
> متشکرم
> یاعلی


آخه عزیز دل برادر ! برای جایگزینی تصویر ، نباید اول آن را حذف کنید . در واقع شما با حذف کردن تمام اطلاعات آن رکورد در جدول را حذف می نمائید و در جایگزینی ، رکورد قبلی قابل شناسائی نمی باشد (چون اطلاعات آن حذف شده )
برای جایگزینی در همان حال که یک تصویر را جستجو می کنید یک تصویر دیگر را انتخاب و دکمه save را کلیک کن !
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> آخه عزیز دل برادر ! برای جایگزینی تصویر ، نباید اول آن را حذف کنید . در واقع شما با حذف کردن تمام اطلاعات آن رکورد در جدول را حذف می نمائید و در جایگزینی ، رکورد قبلی قابل شناسائی نمی باشد (چون اطلاعات آن حذف شده )
> برای جایگزینی در همان حال که یک تصویر را جستجو می کنید یک تصویر دیگر را انتخاب و دکمه save را کلیک کن !
> یا علی


پس با این وجود امکانش هست که یه کاربر ناشی مثل من این اشتباه رو انجام بده ..شاید بهتر باشه یه فکری براش کرد و جلوشو گرفت
یا علی

----------


## rero.639

سلام من تو دیتابیس همیشه با فرمت بیت مپ کار میکنم چون با اکسس سازگارتره فقط موقع کانورت حجمش یکمقدار بیشتر میشه اما اینجا با اینکه من تبدیل فرمت کردم اما بازم نشون نمیده تو فرم :اشتباه: 
از جناب استاد بهرامی هم تشکر ویژه دارم  از اینکه وقت میذارن و جواب میدن

----------


## alirezabahrami

> پس با این وجود امکانش هست که یه کاربر ناشی  مثل من این اشتباه رو انجام بده ..شاید بهتر باشه یه فکری براش کرد و  جلوشو گرفت
> یا علی


برای اطلاع کاربر قبل از حذف میتوان پیغام گذاشت .





> سلام من تو دیتابیس همیشه با فرمت بیت مپ کار میکنم چون با اکسس سازگارتره فقط موقع کانورت حجمش یکمقدار بیشتر میشه اما اینجا با اینکه من تبدیل فرمت کردم اما بازم نشون نمیده تو فرم
> از جناب استاد بهرامی هم تشکر ویژه دارم  از اینکه وقت میذارن و جواب میدن


 بررسی می کنم انشاءالله

یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> برای اطلاع کاربر قبل از حذف میتوان پیغام گذاشت .


با این حساب به نظر میاد وجود دکمه حذف کلا ضروری نباشه

----------


## abas1388

> با این حساب به نظر میاد وجود دکمه حذف کلا ضروری نباشه


سلام
پس اگر تصویری را در برنامه اشتباهاً ذخیره کرده باشیم و بخواهیم آن را حذف بکنیم باید چکار کنیم .
 منظور  آقای بهرامی گذاشتن پیغام قبل از حذف روشنه ، میتوان در این پیغام به  کاربر گوشزد کارد که با حذف ، تصویر کاملاً از حافظه پاک شده و قابل  جایگزینی نمی باشد .
ضمناً برنامه از فرمت bitmap هم پشتیبانی می کنه T، بنده تست کردم  (قابل توجه جناب *rero.639*)
در صورت امکان یک تصویر با فرمت bitmap آپلود کن تا امتحان بشه 
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> سلام
> پس اگر تصویری را در برنامه اشتباهاً ذخیره کرده باشیم و بخواهیم آن را حذف بکنیم باید چکار کنیم .
>  منظور  آقای بهرامی گذاشتن پیغام قبل از حذف روشنه ، میتوان در این پیغام به  کاربر گوشزد کارد که با حذف ، تصویر کاملاً از حافظه پاک شده و قابل  جایگزینی نمی باشد .
> ضمناً برنامه از فرمت bitmap هم پشتیبانی می کنه T، بنده تست کردم  (قابل توجه جناب *rero.639*)
> در صورت امکان یک تصویر با فرمت bitmap آپلود کن تا امتحان بشه 
> یا علی


سلام
وقتی به اشتباه یک تصویر رو ذخیره کنید حتما میخواید تصویر دیگری رو جایگزینش کنید در این صورت:



> برای جایگزینی تصویر ، نباید اول آن را حذف کنید . در واقع شما با حذف کردن تمام اطلاعات آن رکورد در جدول را حذف می نمائید و در جایگزینی ، رکورد قبلی قابل شناسائی نمی باشد (چون اطلاعات آن حذف شده )
> برای جایگزینی در همان حال که یک تصویر را جستجو می کنید یک تصویر دیگر را انتخاب و دکمه save را کلیک کن !
> یا علی

----------


## abas1388

> پس اگر تصویری را در برنامه اشتباهاً ذخیره کرده باشیم و بخواهیم آن را حذف بکنیم باید چکار کنیم .


دقت نفرمودی جناب *mahmooddavoodi*
بنده عرض کردم  اگر تصویری را در برنامه اشتباهاً ذخیره کرده باشیم و بخواهیم آن را حذف بکنیم باید چکار کنیم .
یعنی در برنامه شما احتمال حذف نمودن صفر است . اگر رکوردی را بخواهید کلاً حذف نمائید چی ؟

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> دقت نفرمودی جناب *mahmooddavoodi*
> بنده عرض کردم  اگر تصویری را در برنامه اشتباهاً ذخیره کرده باشیم و بخواهیم آن را حذف بکنیم باید چکار کنیم .
> یعنی در برنامه شما احتمال حذف نمودن صفر است . اگر رکوردی را بخواهید کلاً حذف نمائید چی ؟


فرمایش شما درسته

----------


## alirezabahrami

> تشکر مشکل پست44 برطرف شد..
> جستجوی تصویر رو قبل از انتخاب عنوان، اکتیو کردین اما وقتی تصمیم به جایگزینی یک تصویر گرفته شود و تصویر موجود حذف شود دو اشکال بوجود میاد:
> 1- کومبو عنوان تصویر خالی میشه در حالی که قصد جایگزینی هست و باید عنوان خالی و یا عوض نشه(مثلا کاربر میخواد کپی شناسنامه رو با یک کپی شناسنامه دیگه تعویض کنه)
> 2- دکمه جستجوی تصاویر دوباره غیر فعال میشه و باید اول عنوان تصویر انتخاب بشه 
> متشکرم
> یاعلی


سلام
نمونه جدید براساس خواسته شما اصلاح شد. امتحان کن ببین درسته 
یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> نمونه جدید براساس خواسته شما اصلاح شد. امتحان کن ببین درسته 
> یا علی


سلام
قابل توجه جناب *mahmooddavoodi* عزیز
در نمونه اصلاح شده ،  یادم رفته بود کدی را درج نمایم که مجدداً آن را در ساعت 09:50 قبل از ظهر  اصلاح کردم .

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام جناب استاد بهرامی بزرگوار؛در اسرع وقت برنامه رو بررسی می کنم اگه نکته ای بود عرض می کنم عجالتا یه نکته؛ درحال حاضر سیستم ندارم ولی در بررسی های قبلی این مساله وجود داشت که  اگه از توی پوشه image کنار برنامه، فایل یا فایل های موجود پاک بشه، موقعی که توی برنامه بخوای تصویر جدیدی رو ذخیره کنید ارور میده. ظاهرا از  عبارت kill ایراد میگیره..ببخشید من عادت دارم زیادی با برنامه ور برم!

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام جناب استاد بهرامی بزرگوار؛در اسرع وقت برنامه رو بررسی می کنم اگه نکته ای بود عرض می کنم عجالتا یه نکته؛ درحال حاضر سیستم ندارم ولی در بررسی های قبلی این مساله وجود داشت که  اگه از توی پوشه image کنار برنامه، فایل یا فایل های موجود پاک بشه، موقعی که توی برنامه بخوای تصویر جدیدی رو ذخیره کنید ارور میده. ظاهرا از  عبارت kill ایراد میگیره..ببخشید من عادت دارم زیادی با برنامه ور برم!


نمونه پست 56 مجدداً اصلاح شد.
یا علی

----------


## abdoreza57

اول سلام میکنم خدمت جناب آقای بهرامی و همه دوستان تالار

الان که داشتم این تاپیک را میخوندم  ، فوق العاده برام جذاب بود .

با اینکه متاسفانه سیستم خیلی قدیمی دارم و نمیتونم آفیس 2010 را نصب کنم و ضمیمه نهایی را ندیدم ولی نتونستم از تلاش آقای بهرامی برا آموزش این تاپیک قدردانی نکنم  ، بدون اغراق فوق العاده ای دوست خوبم ، ممنون که هستی

چون فایل نمونه 4 به بعد ورژن بالاتر هست ، اگه امکان داره ضمیمه  پست 56 را با 2003 ارسال کنید  

ممنون و 
خدا نگهدار

----------


## alirezabahrami

> اول سلام میکنم خدمت جناب آقای بهرامی و همه دوستان تالار
> 
> الان که داشتم این تاپیک را میخوندم  ، فوق العاده برام جذاب بود .
> 
> با اینکه متاسفانه سیستم خیلی قدیمی دارم و نمیتونم آفیس 2010 را نصب کنم و ضمیمه نهایی را ندیدم ولی نتونستم از تلاش آقای بهرامی برا آموزش این تاپیک قدردانی نکنم  ، بدون اغراق فوق العاده ای دوست خوبم ، ممنون که هستی
> 
> چون فایل نمونه 4 به بعد ورژن بالاتر هست ، اگه امکان داره ضمیمه  پست 56 را با 2003 ارسال کنید  
> 
> ممنون و 
> خدا نگهدار


سلام خدمت دوست صمیمی خودم آقا رضا عزیز !
نمونه ضمیمه در ورژن 2003 تقذیم شما
ارادتمند

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام
دو نکته درباره تکست باکس جستجوی کد واقع در فرم کلی تصاویر:
1- هنگام پیمایش رکورد در فرم کلی تصاویر، تکست باکس فوق ثابت می ماند و با عوض شدن رکورد، عوض نمی شود.
2- هنگامی که کدی در آن وارد می شود که آن کد در بانک موجود نیست هیچ پیغامی صادر نمی شود.
متشکرم

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

یه نکته ای هم در پست 6 عرض کرده بودم



> مثلا یک سند ممکنه چند صفحه باشه


منظور اینه که گاهی اوقات با یک عنوان خاص ممکنه چند تصویر وجود داشته باشه مثلا با عنوان تصویر شناسنامه ممکنه چند تا تصویر لازم باشه ذخیره بشه..در حال حاضر در صورت انتخاب عنوان تکراری،تصویری که قبلا ذخیره شده نمایش داده میشه و فقط میشه عمل جایگزینی رو انجام داد.
تشکر

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> دو نکته درباره تکست باکس جستجوی کد واقع در فرم کلی تصاویر:
> 1- هنگام پیمایش رکورد در فرم کلی تصاویر، تکست باکس فوق ثابت می ماند و با عوض شدن رکورد، عوض نمی شود.
> 2- هنگامی که کدی در آن وارد می شود که آن کد در بانک موجود نیست هیچ پیغامی صادر نمی شود.
> متشکرم


سلام
.......

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> سلام
> .......


اگه مطلبی رو ناقص گفتم یا ابهامی هست بفرمایید

----------


## Rasool-GH

سلام جناب بهرامی 
بابت زحمتی که کشیدید خسته نباشید . 
سوالم اینه که چطور میشه در صفحه کلی تصاویر زیر هر تصویر کلیدهای پیمایش قرار بدیم که بقیه صفحات یک سند قابل مشاهده باشه .

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام جناب بهرامی 
> بابت زحمتی که کشیدید خسته نباشید . 
> سوالم اینه که چطور میشه در صفحه کلی تصاویر زیر هر تصویر کلیدهای پیمایش قرار بدیم که بقیه صفحات یک سند قابل مشاهده باشه .


سلام
بررسی می کنم ، انشاءالله نمونه آماده شد ضمیمه می کنم.
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام
اساتید لطفا تا تکمیل شدن این تاپیک کمک خودتونو دریغ نکنید
متشکرم

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> اساتید لطفا تا تکمیل شدن این تاپیک کمک خودتونو دریغ نکنید
> متشکرم


سلام
به دلایل زیادی از جمله عدم همکاری و بی تفاوتی دوستان ، متأسفانه انگیزه ای برای فعالیت در این تالار وجود ندارد .

یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

> سلام
> به دلایل زیادی از جمله عدم همکاری و بی تفاوتی دوستان ، متأسفانه انگیزه ای برای فعالیت در این تالار وجود ندارد .
> 
> یا علی


این حرف شما کاملا منطقی و قابل درکه..من که این چندوقت احساس میکنم شما به تنهایی زحمت این تالار رو به دوش میکشین و حتی از مدیران هم خبری نیست..ولی شما اگه آمار بازدید از این تاپیک رو نگاه کنید که حتما نگاه کردین، می بینید که مورد نیاز خیلیاست ومطمئن باشید برای شما باقیات صالحات هست.
یاعلی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> یه نکته ای هم در پست 6 عرض کرده بودم
> 
> منظور اینه که گاهی اوقات با یک عنوان خاص ممکنه چند تصویر وجود داشته باشه  مثلا با عنوان تصویر شناسنامه ممکنه چند تا تصویر لازم باشه ذخیره بشه..در  حال حاضر در صورت انتخاب عنوان تکراری،تصویری که قبلا ذخیره شده نمایش  داده میشه و فقط میشه عمل جایگزینی رو انجام داد.
> تشکر







> سلام جناب بهرامی 
> بابت زحمتی که کشیدید خسته نباشید . 
> سوالم اینه که چطور میشه در صفحه کلی تصاویر زیر هر تصویر کلیدهای پیمایش قرار بدیم که بقیه صفحات یک سند قابل مشاهده باشه .







> سلام
> اساتید لطفا تا تکمیل شدن این تاپیک کمک خودتونو دریغ نکنید
> متشکرم


سلام
نمونه جدید تر که تصاویر را در صفحات مختلف نمایش میدهد ، فعلاً با فرمت  mde  *از این لینک*دریافت و امتحان بفرمائید !
یادآوری : در نمونه های قبلی به لحاظ اینکه فرمت های    jpg   تصاویردر  پنجره Windows Picture And  Fax Viewer  در ویندوز 64 بیتی  قابل نمایش نبود (به دلیلی که فعلاً برای خودم هم مشخص نمی باشد ) پنجره فوق شبیه سازی گردیده بود ، که بعد از بررسی متوجه شدم  استفاده از همین پنجره ویندوز به مراتب بهتر از فرم شبیه سازی شده است و برای نمایش تصاویر در این پنجره بهتر است تصاویر را در فرمت های دیگر ( ترجیحاً Png به لحاظ عدم کاهش کیفیت تصویر ) کانورت و ذخیره نمائید .
در نمونه جدید نمونه تصاویری  با فرمت های مختلف درج گردیده
تا ببینیم استقبال از نمونه جدید که به قول دوستمون مورد نیاز خیلی ها هست چگونه خواهد بود 
یا علی

----------


## Rasool-GH

سلام . نمونه یک ایرادی داره جناب بهرامی . ولی خیلی خوب و کامل شده . 
مشکل اینه که وقتی در فرم اصلی روی رکورد 2 هستم در صورتی که به فرم کلی تصاویر برم تساویر رکورد 1 نمایش داده میشه و با اولین پیمایش در بین تصاویر به رکورد مورد نظر میره و تصاویر اون رکورد رو نمایش میده

----------


## abas1388

> سلام . نمونه یک ایرادی داره جناب بهرامی . ولی خیلی خوب و کامل شده . 
> مشکل اینه که وقتی در فرم اصلی روی رکورد 2 هستم در صورتی که به فرم کلی تصاویر برم تساویر رکورد 1 نمایش داده میشه و با اولین پیمایش در بین تصاویر به رکورد مورد نظر میره و تصاویر اون رکورد رو نمایش میده



سلام
متاسفانه چند وقتی است که امکان حذف پست غیر فعال گردیده . 
در این پست مطلبی را عنوان کرده بودم که الآن متوجه شدم درست نبوده و بخاطر عدم امکان حذف پست آن را ویرایش نمودم.
یا حق

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام . نمونه یک ایرادی داره جناب بهرامی . ولی خیلی خوب و کامل شده . 
> مشکل اینه که وقتی در فرم اصلی روی رکورد 2 هستم در صورتی که به فرم کلی تصاویر برم تساویر رکورد 1 نمایش داده میشه و با اولین پیمایش در بین تصاویر به رکورد مورد نظر میره و تصاویر اون رکورد رو نمایش میده


با سلام و تشکر
نمونه ضمیمه را جایگزین فایل اکسس نمونه قبلی نمائید!
یا علی

----------


## Access2013

> سلام . نمونه یک ایرادی داره جناب بهرامی . ولی خیلی خوب و کامل شده . 
> مشکل اینه که وقتی در فرم اصلی روی رکورد 2 هستم در صورتی که به فرم کلی تصاویر برم تساویر رکورد 1 نمایش داده میشه و با اولین پیمایش در بین تصاویر به رکورد مورد نظر میره و تصاویر اون رکورد رو نمایش میده


سلام

بد نبود رو دکمه تشکر هم یه لمس میکردی بعد ایراد کارش را بهش میگفتید !!!!!!!!!!

متاسفانه تو این تالار کمتر به زحمت دوستان بها داده میشه 

فضولی نبود ها یاد آوری قوانین سایت بود 
خدا حافظ
 :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> 
> بد نبود رو دکمه تشکر هم یه لمس میکردی بعد ایراد کارش را بهش میگفتید !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> متاسفانه تو این تالار کمتر به زحمت دوستان بها داده میشه 
> 
> فضولی نبود ها یاد آوری قوانین سایت بود 
> خدا حافظ


با سلام و عرض تشکر از شما دوست خوب بخاطر یاد آوری خوبتان ، ولی فکر کنم خود جنابعالی هم یادت رفته تشکر کنید (البته تا این لحظه که بنده مشاهده می کنم )
موفق باشید

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام استاد بهرامی عزیز
سپاسگزارم از این که کار رو ادامه دادین و از اینکه بی دریغ کمک می کنید متشکرم
اما دو نکته درباره پروژه:
1- اگه ممکنه شماره صفحه اتوماتیک باشه و خود برنامه بررسی کنه اگه قبلا فایلی با این عنوان هست یه شماره اضافه کنه چون ممکنه کاربر ندونه الان صفحه چندم رو میخواد وارد کنه و اگر شماره صفحه اشتباه وارد کنه دیگه نمی تونه ویرایش کنه مگر این که دوباره تصویر رو ذخیره کنه
2- جستجوی کد در فرم کلی تصاویر کار نمی کنه
متشکرم

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام استاد بهرامی عزیز
> سپاسگزارم از این که کار رو ادامه دادین و از اینکه بی دریغ کمک می کنید متشکرم
> اما دو نکته درباره پروژه:
> 1- اگه ممکنه شماره صفحه اتوماتیک باشه و خود برنامه بررسی کنه اگه قبلا فایلی با این عنوان هست یه شماره اضافه کنه چون ممکنه کاربر ندونه الان صفحه چندم رو میخواد وارد کنه و اگر شماره صفحه اشتباه وارد کنه دیگه نمی تونه ویرایش کنه مگر این که دوباره تصویر رو ذخیره کنه
> 2- جستجوی کد در فرم کلی تصاویر کار نمی کنه
> متشکرم


سلام
*نمونه  جدید بعلت وجود ایراد ازضمیمه حذف شد .
انشاءالله بعد از رفع ایراد ، ضمیمه خواهد شد .*
یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> *نمونه  جدید بعلت وجود ایراد ازضمیمه حذف شد .
> انشاءالله بعد از رفع ایراد ، ضمیمه خواهد شد .*
> یا علی


سلام
نمونه جدید را از *این لینک* دریافت نمائید .
در نمونه جدید موارد زیر را جداگانه امتحان بفرمائید :
1- برنامه را بدون پوشه تصاویر اجرا نمائید .
2- کل تصاویر موجود در پوشه تصاویر را حذف و برنامه را اجرا نمائید 
3- با بخاطر سپردن کد تصویر (سه رقم اول نام تصویر ) تصویر یا تصاویری از پوشه فوق حذف و برنامه را اجرا نمائید ، سپس کد فوق را جستجو و بر روی کلیدهای پیمایش تصاویر کلیک نمائید ! ملاحظه خواهید فرمود که صفحه مربوطه که تصویر آن از پوشه تصاویر حذف گردیده خالی و بدون تصویر است (چون تصویر حذف گردیده ولی  اطلاعات تصویر که قبلاً در جدول ذخیره گردیده حذف نگردیده ) ؛ در همین حال اگر بخواهید صفحه جدیدی برای عنوان تصویر فوق ایجاد نمائید به شما پیغام داده میشود که که صفحه یا صفحاتی از عنوان تصویر فوق حذف گردیده و باید ابتدا آن صفحات را از جدول حذف و اقدام به ایجاد صفحه جدید نمائید .
4 - از داخل برنامه و از طریق کمند باتن حذف، تصویر یا تصاویری (ماقبل تصویر آخر ) از تصویرهای چند صفحه ای حذف نمائید و بعد اقدام به اضافه نمودن تصویر جدید برای همان رکورد بنمائید ؛ در این مورد قبل از ایجاد صفحه جدید به شما پیغام داده میشود که از شماره صفحات حذف شده برای صفحه جدید استفاده نمائید .
یادآوری1 : درایجاد صفحه جدید برای تصاویری که دومورد ذکر شده بالا در مورد آنها صدق نکند بطور اتوماتیک یک شماره صفحه به آخرین صفحه ذخیره شده اضافه میشود .
یادآوری2:یک فرم به برنامه اضافه شده و آن مربوط به لیست تصاویرحذف شده از پوشه تصاویر می باشد که اطلاعات آنها در جدول ذخیره شده (مربود به مورد 3 که در بالا ذکر شد ). در این فرم اگر قبل از اجرای برنامه سهواً یا عمداً تصویریا تصاویری از پوشه فوق حذف شود به هنگام اجرای برنامه بطور اتوماتید اطلاعات تصاویر حدف شده در فرم فوق درج می گردد و شما قبل از اقدام به ایجاد هر صفحه جدیذی میتوانید این فرم را مشاهده نمائید و در مورد حذف اطلاعات آن تصمیم بگیرید.
*ضمناً دوستان به زمان ویرایش ها عنایت بفرمایند ، جهت عدم ایجاد پست جدید ، در صورت لزوم نمونه قرار داده شده در لینک فوق برروزرسانی میشود .*
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام و تشکر از زحمات بی بدیل جناب عالی;
1- چنانچه تصویری به عنوان کپی شناسنامه ذخیره شود سپس مجددا با همین عنوان تصویر دیگری جستجو شود شماره صفحه بطور اتوماتیک یک عدد افزایش می یابد(تا این جا مشکلی نیست) در همین لحظه قبل از ذخیره اگر عنوان تصویر را عوض کنید همان شماره صفحه ی افزایش یافته با قی می ماند در حالی که باید مطابق عنوان جدید صفحه بندی شود(اگر اولین تصویر است 1 در غیر این صورت هر عددی که باید باشد)
2- به منظور سومین مورد آزمایش، پس از حذف تصویر، فرم کلی تصاویر دیگر اجرا نشد
3- این فقط یه پیشنهاده و می تونید نشنیده بگیرید: ظاهرا شماره صفحات شمارنده واقعی نیست و مثل یک کپشن هست..اگه بشه شمارنده واقعی باشه بهتره و موقع درج تصویر در صفحات چندتایی از یه  چیزی مثل insert befor/ after استفاده کرد.(پیشنهادی که میشه نشنیده گرفت)
متشکرم
یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام و تشکر از زحمات بی بدیل جناب عالی;
> 1- چنانچه تصویری به عنوان کپی شناسنامه ذخیره شود سپس مجددا با همین عنوان تصویر دیگری جستجو شود شماره صفحه بطور اتوماتیک یک عدد افزایش می یابد(تا این جا مشکلی نیست) در همین لحظه قبل از ذخیره اگر عنوان تصویر را عوض کنید همان شماره صفحه ی افزایش یافته با قی می ماند در حالی که باید مطابق عنوان جدید صفحه بندی شود(اگر اولین تصویر است 1 در غیر این صورت هر عددی که باید باشد)
> 2- به منظور سومین مورد آزمایش، پس از حذف تصویر، فرم کلی تصاویر دیگر اجرا نشد
> 3- این فقط یه پیشنهاده و می تونید نشنیده بگیرید: ظاهرا شماره صفحات شمارنده واقعی نیست و مثل یک کپشن هست..اگه بشه شمارنده واقعی باشه بهتره و موقع درج تصویر در صفحات چندتایی از یه  چیزی مثل insert befor/ after استفاده کرد.(پیشنهادی که میشه نشنیده گرفت)
> متشکرم
> یا علی


سلام

1- در خصوص مورد اول خوب شد گفتی ، چرا که وقتی شما اقدام به اضافه نمودن تصویر نمودی باید گزینه کد و عنوان تصویر قابل تغییر نباشد و به همین خاطر در نمونه جدید این دو گزینه در زمان اضافه نمودن تصویر غیر فعال می گردد . شما اگر قبل از ذخیره نیاز به تغییر عنوان تصویر پیدا کردی باید ابتدا کلید انصراف را کلیک نمائید و ....
2- مورد دوم امتحان کردم مشکلی نداشت .
3 - در خصوص مورد سوم هم شماره صفحات واقعی است . به عبارتی اگر شما تصویری را از پوشه تصاویر حذف نمائید در برنامه شماره تصویر فوق بدون تصویر نمایش داده میشود (چون اطلاعات در جدول تصاویر هنوز پاک نشده است )
یا علی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

منظورم از اینکه گفتم شمارنده واقعی نیست اینه که شما در حال حاضر می تونید چند صفحه به عنوان صفحه یک داشته باشید و یا اینکه هنگام پیمایش تصاویر بعد از صفحه یک وارد صفحه مثلا شش بشین..
توضیح بیشتر:
اگه الان صفحه یک شناسنامه رو ذخیره کرده باشم چنانچه دوباره با همین عنوان بخوام ذخیره کنم خودش یه شماره اضافه میکنه اما اگه به صورت دستی دوباره یک بشه فقط پیغام تکراری بودن رو میده ولی اجازه ذخیره رو میده در نتیجه شما می تونید چندین صفحه یک داشته باشید .
متشکرم

----------


## Rasool-GH

سلام 
ماشالا دوستان خوب پیگیر تکمیل مبحث این تاپیک هستند . دست جناب بهرامی هم درد نکنه . ولی چرا MDE ?

----------


## alirezabahrami

> منظورم از اینکه گفتم شمارنده واقعی نیست اینه که شما در حال حاضر می تونید چند صفحه به عنوان صفحه یک داشته باشید و یا اینکه هنگام پیمایش تصاویر بعد از صفحه یک وارد صفحه مثلا شش بشین..
> توضیح بیشتر:
> اگه الان صفحه یک شناسنامه رو ذخیره کرده باشم چنانچه دوباره با همین عنوان بخوام ذخیره کنم خودش یه شماره اضافه میکنه اما اگه به صورت دستی دوباره یک بشه فقط پیغام تکراری بودن رو میده ولی اجازه ذخیره رو میده در نتیجه شما می تونید چندین صفحه یک داشته باشید .
> متشکرم


سلام
نمونه اصلاح شده را بررسی فرمائید !
ببخشید بنده خیلی فرصت تست نمودن نمونه ها را ندارم .

یا علی

----------


## alirezabahrami

در پست قبل نمونه NewImageManager_2 جایگزین NewImageManager_1.mde گردید.
در نمونه قبلی (NewImageManager_1.mde )بهنگام تغییر کد بهنگام اضافه نمودن تصویر ، یک پیغام غیر ضروری وجودداشت که اصلاح شد .
یاعلی

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام و خدا قوت
1- در صورتی که پنجره ویندوز فعال باشد و برنامه پیغامی صادر کند فرم اصلی زیر پنجره ویندوز قرار می گیرد
2- در صورتی که یک شماره صفحه از بین چند شماره صفحه حذف گردد شماره ها به طور خودکار تنظیم نمی شوند----->1.2.4
3-به دلیل امکان اشتباه کاربر اگر خاطر مبارک باشد همچنان که در پست های 1# 12# 28# 42# و مورد سوم  از28# اشاره شد بهتر است موقع جستجوی تصویر،کومبوی "عنوان تصویر" خالی شود تا کاربر پس از جستجو و قبل از ذخیره، عنوان تصویر را انتخاب کند. به نظر می رسد بهتر است دکمه اضافه نمودن و جستجو در هم ادغام شود(سر در گمی در صورت کثرت دکمه)
4- چندبار مشاهده شد که پس از کلیک دکمه "فرم کلی تصاویر" پیغام "کد وارده معتبر نمی باشد" نمایش داده شد.
متشکرم
یاعلی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام و خدا قوت
> 1- در صورتی که پنجره ویندوز فعال باشد و برنامه پیغامی صادر کند فرم اصلی زیر پنجره ویندوز قرار می گیرد
> 2- در صورتی که یک شماره صفحه از بین چند شماره صفحه حذف گردد شماره ها به طور خودکار تنظیم نمی شوند----->1.2.4
> 3-به دلیل امکان اشتباه کاربر اگر خاطر مبارک باشد همچنان که در پست های 1#  12# 28# 42# و مورد سوم  از28# اشاره شد بهتر است موقع جستجوی  تصویر،کومبوی "عنوان تصویر" خالی شود تا کاربر پس از جستجو و قبل از ذخیره،  عنوان تصویر را انتخاب کند. به نظر می رسد بهتر است دکمه اضافه نمودن و  جستجو در هم ادغام شود(سر در گمی در صورت کثرت دکمه)
> 4- چندبار مشاهده شد که پس از کلیک دکمه "فرم کلی تصاویر" پیغام "کد وارده معتبر نمی باشد" نمایش داده شد.
> متشکرم
> یاعلی


سلام
خیلی فرصت ندارم نمونه ای که دیروز در پست 84   ضمیمه نمودم را همه جوره تست کنم ولی فکر کنم  موارد 2 و 3 و 4 قبلاً برطرف  شده باشد. و در خصوص مورد اول هم باید عرض کنم که این حالت منحصر به این  فایل نمی باشد . در اکسس ، برنامه هائی که بصورت مخفی اجرا میشوند ( پنجره  اصلی اکسس مخفی میشود ) این حالت وجود دارد . بنده شخصاً در اینجور موارد  از مسیج باکس شخصی استفاده می کنم .
یا علی

----------


## abdoreza57

با سپاس و عرض ارادت حضور دوست با ارزشم جناب آقای بهرامی 

متاسفانه ضمیمه های ارسالیتون با اینکه به فرمت 2003 ذخیره شده  ولی باز نمیشه و درخواست آبگرید به ورژن بالاتر اکسس را میکنه !!!
این پست را زدم تا بدونم یعنی چه مفهومی داره ؟
دیگه این قابلیت هم مثل اتچمنت ، تو اکسس 2003 وجود نداره یا نوع ذخیره سازی از طرف شما باید تغییر کنه تا بشه در ورژن پایین تر باز کرد ؟


البته با توجه به توضیحات جنابعالی شاید نیاز به ضمیمه نباشه ولی دیدن سمپل هم میتونه به یادگیری بهتر کمک کنه 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## sadegh55

با سلام 
1- لطفا امکان داره برنامه رو به 2003 تبدیل کنید 
2- چگونه این تصاویر در گزارش استفاده میشه
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## bemilove

> سلام
> نمونه اصلاح شده را بررسی فرمائید !
> ببخشید بنده خیلی فرصت تست نمودن نمونه ها را ندارم .
> 
> یا علی


با سلام....خواهش دارم،آین نمونه را از فرمت mde درآورده و در اختیار بگذارید.....
هدف، استفاده از تجربیات دوستان است و چون این یه برنامه کاربردی است بدرد خواهد خورد ، ولی mde  است...
متاسفانه چون نام تیبل ها و جداول نرم افزارهای خاص که توسط  اینجانب ویا افرادی ساخته میشود، فرق می کند .و میتواند از کدهای برنامه فوق بهره ببرد...لذا
..برنامه فوق  غیر از ظاهر خوب و قشنگ (بدون داشتن کد فرم ها) ،هیچ کمکی به دوستان نمی کند.
بسیار سپاسگزارم.....

----------

